# بعض الأعطال لأجهزة ال x-ray



## عصام نصرة (3 سبتمبر 2007)

أتمنى من خلال هذه المشاركة تقديم الفائدة , كما أرجو من الأخوة المهندسين تفعيل هذا الموضوع لتعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

واصل و الشكر موصول


----------



## عصام نصرة (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*العطل الثاني X-ray*

أتمنى تقديم الفائدة من خلال هذا العرض للعطل الثاني , وشكراً لكل رأي حول هذا الموضوع


----------



## am_em (4 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## am_em (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور على المجهود
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م. محمد عبد الحميد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

سؤال يا اخ عصام
ما نوع الالة التي تتحدث عنها


----------



## نسيم الخلد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم...
يمكن الرجوع لفهرست قسم الهندسة الطبية وهناك مواضيع تتعلق بالاشعة وهي ممتازة جدا...
وفقكم الله.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم...
يمكن الرجوع لفهرست قسم الهندسة الطبية وهناك مواضيع تتعلق بالاشعة وهي ممتازة جدا...
وفقكم الله.


----------



## عصام نصرة (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*الى الأخ مز عبد الحميد*

نوع الجهاز الذي أتحدث عنه , جهاز تصوير أشعة بسيط (brs)
Basic Radiographic System


----------



## محمد الواثق (6 سبتمبر 2007)

زادكم الله علما ......


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 سبتمبر 2007)

الأخ الفاضل عصام نصرة .

تحية طيبة .

بداية مشرفة لموضوع رائع وثري .

نسأل الله ان تستمر على هذا النحو والتوفيق من الله .

جزاك الله خير وبركة .

البغدادي


----------



## علاء1981 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

ما عرفتك عصام 
بالتوفيق
صرنا زملاء بالمنتدى
علاء رحال


----------



## المهندسه سلمى (10 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## kingfuture (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الشكر الجزيل لك


----------



## mtc.eng (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mtc.eng (27 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tigersking007 (17 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يا اخ عصام بارك الله فيك


----------



## hal_fa81 (18 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور على هالمشاركة وبالتوفيق


----------



## المسلم84 (10 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## tigersking007 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخ عصام


----------



## التقنيات الطبية (16 نوفمبر 2007)

[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مطلوب للعمل ضمن شركة للتجهيزات الطبية [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهنس طبي بقسم الصيانة عدد2[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهندس مبيعات عدد2[/FONT]
[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يرجى ارسال السيرة الزاتية على [/FONT]
[email protected]


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (16 نوفمبر 2007)

التقنيات الطبية قال:


> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مطلوب للعمل ضمن شركة للتجهيزات الطبية [/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif'] [/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهنس طبي بقسم الصيانة عدد2[/FONT]
> [FONT='Arial','sans-serif']مهندس مبيعات عدد2[/FONT]
> ...



الاخ التقنيات الطبية .

هل ترى طرحك مناسب مع اصل الموضوع .

الرجاء عدم طرح موضوعك في كل مشاركة . 

البغدادي


----------



## ابويمن (10 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخي ولاكن حبذا لو تزيد من عدد الاعطال مع شرح كيفيه التعامل معها


----------



## المهندسة تمارا (21 فبراير 2008)

بليز ممكن معلومات عن شروط اختيار لمبة رونتجن وأنواعها ؟ 
وإذا ممكن رسم يوضح الصمام الدوار فيها 
وشكرا" كتير . .


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (22 فبراير 2008)

موضوع اكثر من جيد يستحق المتابعة شكرا لك


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahrousgs (7 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmadba (15 مارس 2010)

مشكور


----------



## ghost_adel (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم وزادكم من العلم والمنفعه ان شاء الله


----------



## abdullah.berlin (10 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadba (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررر


----------



## dimond ston (17 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم مشكور


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (26 فبراير 2011)

ذادكم الله علما


----------



## ferashamdan (1 أبريل 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم...
وارجوا المساعدة لو سمحتم ومن عنده خبرة كافية في اجهزة الاشعة عندي مشكلة في جهاز x ray من نوع philips موديل optimus50 المشكلة هي هناك شور كهربائي في التلات فاز قوي جدا لدرجة ان السكين انحرقت ارجوا من عنده حل ان يساعدني وكذلك من لديه سيرفس مانول لهذا الموديل ان يرسله لي وشكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## haedar alrobae (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووور


----------



## ابويمن (30 مايو 2011)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى الرائع ممكن مساعدتي في ايجاد البرنامج الخاص باجهزه الاشعه الديجتال موديل canon cxdi-40eg 
canon cxdi-50 g
وهل ممكن احد يطرح القياسات المطلوبه بين اجزا اجهزه الاشعه عند التركيب


----------

